
National Day of Service - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/01/national-day-of.html
======
jonas_b
Great idea Seth, there's a lot of really driven, sometimes older people that
contribute heaps to society that would be able to leverage their effort with a
little help from someone with tech skillz.

But let us not forget that many people involved in startups and open source
are already benefiting society in immeasurable ways, by doing what they love
the most.

I suppose however, that the spirit of the day, helping others selflessly, is
what counts, ultimately.

